# Red blotches



## Baqua (Mar 31, 2020)

I had to move my 60G tank Saturday, placed all fish in an aquarium use only bucket for about an hour. Then acclimated to temp before I reintroduced them. Sunday I noticed 1 fish that normally is very active shimmering and laying in corner of tank. After an hour or so I placed him in quarantine tank and treated with salt. I woke up this morning (Monday) and he has bright red blotches all over him, tail is torn in multiple spots and scales look almost dry and flaky. I also treated with maracyn. Now he is floating upside down at bottom but still gasping
He is an albino sunshine peacock, I have 13 other peacock, a bristlenose and a couple nerite snails in tank none showing any signs of illness.
PH=8.1 A=0 NI=0 NA=40 temp=79.6
tank been running for 4 months 
Diet of Xtreme flake and pellets, frozen brine shrimp, occasionally slice of cucumber


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Nothing wrong with that fish except he got the **** beat out of him.


----------



## Baqua (Mar 31, 2020)

BlueSunshine said:


> Nothing wrong with that fish except he got the #%$& beat out of him.


Kind of a #%$&y way of wording it in a public forum but may be right. I didn't think of it like that, the aggression in this tank has at worst been chasing. No evidence of fin nipping, relentless tormenting or denial of food. 
He did make it through the night (no improvement though) and I noticed today one of his pectoral fins is broke as well. Could the red blotches be damage/ bruises from a fight?
What would be best treatment if so? Keep isolated with salt in water?

This forum has been very helpful in my research over the last 6 months, generally seems like a community that cares and wants beginners to be successful.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Is that fish still alive? From what I can see in the pic, I would euthanize the poor fish. Unless his actual condition is better than appears in the pic or he seems to be improving. Yes I would try putting him in a cycled tank by himself and add salt to the water and see how he responds.


----------



## SoccerMbunaAndShak (Apr 7, 2020)

Fish keepers will rarely see aggression, like the kind that kills a fish. I'm telling you, fish around the world are planning a rebellion against us and they are silencing critics. One of these days, you're gonna pull the remains of your hand out of your tank after doing a gravel vac. Anyways, I agree with isolating the fish. Maybe keep the lights off in his new tank and keep it well away from people. You don't even need a tank. A plastic tote with a heater will do, as long as it is cycled or has a lot of cycled filter media in it.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

SoccerMbunaAndShak said:


> Fish keepers will rarely see aggression, like the kind that kills a fish. I'm telling you, fish around the world are planning a rebellion against us and they are silencing critics. One of these days, you're gonna pull the remains of your hand out of your tank after doing a gravel vac. Anyways, I agree with isolating the fish. Maybe keep the lights off in his new tank and keep it well away from people. You don't even need a tank. A plastic tote with a heater will do, as long as it is cycled or has a lot of cycled filter media in it.


And an air stone or HOB filter.


----------



## Baqua (Mar 31, 2020)

He didn't make it, after I got him out Im fairly confident he must have gotten wedged into something.
Thank you all for trying to help


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Also sorry for your loss.

When you are ready to think about next steps, post the dimensions of your tank and your stock list.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Baqua said:


> BlueSunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing wrong with that fish except he got the #%$& beat out of him.
> ...


If you are going to be offended by the answers....don't ask on a public forum. Not sure what offense you would take from....c r a p beat out of him. What nasty word did you put in place of **** ???


----------



## SoccerMbunaAndShak (Apr 7, 2020)

I wouldn't keep peacocks in a 60 gallon unless the depth (front to back) is more than 18 inches.


----------

